# I apologized to my husband this morning...



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

I was reading a new poster's thread here and then as I am reacting and typing my response it hits me... stop talking. My advice to her was basically what I should be doing. So I apologized and said that I thought I was trying to help us and he said "so did I." SO, still no apology from him, but I think its bc what I wrote to cxc in her thread... what was his mistake (thinking he was doing something to help) has been overshadowed in his mind by what I have been doing (how I thought I was trying to help). I would still like an apology, but dont think it will come at this point. We will see. We may be too far gone, for him to be able to do that. At least I said my peace. Now the ball, I guess, is in his court to carry the relationship along to real healing. If I am now aware of what I was doing that was bothering him and have apologized for it, there is nothing more that I can do other than stop talking and wait.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Amen.


----------

